# Thank You Everyone!



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Congrats Jeff, enjoy them! Beware, the passion is about to take hold! Is that a dog guard or a child guard in front?


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

And here i was thinking it was a bee fence. :lookout:


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

But the little buggers can slip through!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Jeff...worried about those hives falling over?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice, keep copies of these pictures, your bee suit will never be that white again


----------



## JeffG (Jan 20, 2011)

Stonefly7, the geen fence is just to keep my three curious dogs away. alpha6, the upper deep is just sitting on the inner cover, hiding the feeder pail. Winds gusted to 30 plus overnight. Im almost sure they would have come off if I didnt cord them down.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

NasalSponge said:


> Nice, keep copies of these pictures, your bee suit will never be that white again


Ditto that...I put a cup of bleach and washing detergent(the same amount as a normal load of clothes) in the washing machine with the suit sunday, and it is still stained. Helps add character when I walk into a gas station:lpf::lpf: Get lots of turned heads. 

mike


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

"A1" and "B1" ......

So you're feeding steak sauce to one and vitamins to the other? Interesting.....


Thanks for sharing your pics !


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------

